# The world's biggest private yacht launched in Hamburg yesterday



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Eclipse is absolutely stunning, she maybe a private plaything but at least she looks like a ship and not like a block of flats as is so often the case with the cruise ships thesedays...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...ga-yachtski-The-worlds-biggest-submarine.html


----------



## Old Janner (Mar 11, 2009)

shamrock said:


> Eclipse is absolutely stunning, she maybe a private plaything but at least she looks like a ship and not like a block of flats as is so often the case with the cruise ships thesedays...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...ga-yachtski-The-worlds-biggest-submarine.html


Is it under the British Flag ? are the crew from London Pool, possibly Chelsea supporters?
What ever, it is nice and looks like a Yacht.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

*yacht/sit*

it will be flagged out as is chelsea f/c .d/c


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

It is beautifull,

I have always felt that I preferred a world where there were people who had become tremendously rich and people who were extremely poor other than a world where we all had the same abject misery.

In the latter, what is the use of trying, in the former - that is the fun of being there
de chas


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

In yachting circles this vessel wouold be referred to as a "stink-pot". A true yacht would be one with sails !!
In the 80's and 90's I used to sail with my nephew who was skipper of big yachts for people like Berlusconi. One 250 ton ketcht was built in Lemwerder in Germany by Abeking and Rassmussen and we went on trials in the Baltic. One day we were alongside in Elsinore where the public perambulate up and down in the evening and on weekends admiring the various vessels tied up. It was at the time of the miners' struggle in the UK and I was amused to hear my nephew respond to someone asking hime to whom the yacht belonged -
"Arthur Skargill" he said.


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

Sidsal, 

When you have a 557 foot yacht you can call it anything you want but I doubt if it would ever be called a "stink pot". 

You may be going back in time when a big yacht around Europe was considered anything over 45 feet in length but they have tenders onboard the mega yachts of today that are twice as big as that.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

shamrock said:


> Eclipse is absolutely stunning, she maybe a private plaything but at least she looks like a ship and not like a block of flats as is so often the case with the cruise ships thesedays...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...ga-yachtski-The-worlds-biggest-submarine.html


it looks like they've drawn the blinds in the wheel house(Jester)


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

The one I cir***navigated was a 250 ton Bermuda rigged ketch. Beautiful - all aluminium, air conditioned. Biggest mainsail made by Hoods in Lymington - they had to make it in 2 pieces as their loft wasn't big enough. Some good sailing - 13 knots on passage from Chagos to Aden in SW Monsoon. We overtook a Russian ship which couldn't beieve we weren't under power. Mind you the stresses were great. When eventually we lowered the mainsail the shackle pin at the head was bent. 
A "stink pot" I was in belonged to Berlusconi and was just like an oil support vessel - long afterdeck with a Hiab on each side and fast launches. She was due a refit on the Miami river and my nephew and I had planned to try for helicopter licences when there ( I already had a fixed wing licence). In the event his friend - boss of Fiat wanted to have a holiday on it so the refit was curtalied and it didn't happen.
A strange thing occured when we were anchored in St Thomas en route to Miami. We were having a drink on deck one evening and we could see flames coming from a yacht in the distance. We radioed the port people and there was coming and going with the fire tender saying they could not get near as the water was too shallow. We radioed that we had a fast launch and pump and could we help. They said - great so we quickly sped over with powerful pump and found the fire was blazing inside the yacht. We squirted loads of water on the decks and then the windows burst and we were able to direct the water directly into the fire. After a while there was a gurgling sound and the yacht sank !!
We reported - "Fire out - yacht sunk" !!
Strange things happen at sea. !


----------

